# Getting a feel for things



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Hi all
To get a feel for whats possible and how things look in the flesh, Ive made or should i say am making some of the designs shared in the forum here.
I'm loving the simplicity and ergonomics of the Gophers designs, its very kind of you to share sir








and im sure I'll get round to doing justice to others designs in time, this off course is me getting a feel for things in prelude to designs of my own using as many local materials as possible.
I shall post more pics when there all 100% finished and lovely ( fingers crossed)

the fantastic GS-10 
2 mahogany 1 plywood

















the Joerg Sprave PHOENIX 19mm plywood









And two little Gophers the credit card shooter and the other one that ive forgotten

























Thanks for looking chaps and off course all advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't think any advice is needed. Great job.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I don't think any advice is needed. Great job.


 Thats kind of you to say DH, but im wondering are there any major rules i need to know,like woods not to use and dimensions to avoid.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The gs-10 is my favorite of the shared designs. i need to make it asap.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Formidonis Noctu said:


> I don't think any advice is needed. Great job.


 Thats kind of you to say DH, but im wondering are there any major rules i need to know,like woods not to use and dimensions to avoid.
[/quote]

Well, it looks like you know enough to keep the grain running the right way, and when it is best to use plywood. Just don't make any boardcuts out of soft woods unless you laminate with a hard substance as a core.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job mate







, can't wait to see the finished ones.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Be careful with the mahogony. I've had two frames break by being dropped on the floor. I still have a couple of mahogony shooters, but I band them pretty light.



Formidonis Noctu said:


> I don't think any advice is needed. Great job.


 Thats kind of you to say DH, but im wondering are there any major rules i need to know,like woods not to use and dimensions to avoid.
[/quote]


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for your input chaps, its much appreciated


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

The grain runs well, they look good, Nice job!







 my only criticism would be to maybe cut the handles on the gs 10s about 6mm thinner, of course thats just my personal prefferance. Good looking reguardless.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Rxslice said:


> The grain runs well, they look good, Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for you're input Slice, but ive got big hands and anything slimmer wouldn't feel comfortable for me


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

On another note, are there any kind folks willing to share pouch designs , as my only experience of slingshots prior to finding Joerg and the forum is the Barnett black widow








Excuse me if Ive overlooked the topic elsewhere


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

usaly u can jus cut out a strip of leather and put 3 holes in 1 for the ammo and 2 for the band. u could also round the edges


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job, looking forward to see them finished!.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good, glad you like the designs!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Formidonis Noctu said:


> On another note, are there any kind folks willing to share pouch designs , as my only experience of slingshots prior to finding Joerg and the forum is the Barnett black widow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a design I nicked from a youtube vid posted by flatband I think. not sure whos design it was. It's great for 12mm steel/lead balls but is a bit fiddly to make. If your shooting stones or larger ammo just go with a rectangle version. The size depends on you and what your using for ammo!

The first pic is a screen capture from that vid. The second is a drawing I did for ya! Best of luck


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

nice work


----------

